# Dan quits his project Dan 3.0



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 5, 2011)

He's quit. Ah well. Seeing him go for the pogo-sticking world record would have been ossim.
Video;




Discuss?


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 5, 2011)

oh noes


----------



## danthecuber (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh Noses


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 5, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> Oh Noses


 
Got Voldemort's.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Apr 5, 2011)

THIS IS CAEKTOWN


----------



## Julian (Apr 5, 2011)

BUT HE NEVAR MAED TEH 5X5 TOTURIAL


----------



## masteranders1 (Apr 5, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Seeing him go for the pogo-sticking world record would have been ossim.



Wait, wasn't he going to go for the pogo sticking WR anyway? I know it was a D3P0 task, but I thought he was just going to carry that one out anyway.

He needs to make a Gigaminx tutorial


----------



## Dene (Apr 5, 2011)

What's project Dan 3.0?


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 5, 2011)

bluecloe45 said:


> THIS IS CAEKTOWN



lolhenås.

on topic: "oh no I really care!"


----------



## Innocence (Apr 5, 2011)

Dene said:


> What's project Dan 3.0?


 
Serious question or troll?

In the event that it's a serious question, Dan 3.0 is something about letting the public run his life. Through voting or stuff like that.

And can we just let people worship random youtubers in their little off-topic threads, please? If they don't do it here, they'll do it somewhere that people care about, which would be doubleplusungood.


----------



## Owen (Apr 5, 2011)

I'll miss it, but I guess I'll be nice seeing topical videos again.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 5, 2011)

TEE-HEE.


----------



## Cool Frog (Apr 5, 2011)

He is such a quitter.


----------



## Dene (Apr 5, 2011)

Innocence said:


> Serious question or troll?


 
It was a serious question, but you needn't have answered; I looked it up.


----------



## Orange (Apr 6, 2011)

im kinda glad he quit it, the project didnt really become what i think a lot of people thought itd become. it was more of "hey guys what should i do im pretty bored", than, "you have full control of my life no matter what, lets see what happens to me"
im looking forward to more of his topical videos, rather than just footage of his life every day or so


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 6, 2011)

TBH I hope that he's able to go back to the way things were. I've never been a follower, but I kind of liked his old videos, but lately I've kind of been questioning his sanity. The whole "you control my life" thing just didn't seem to be as romantic as it had sounded at first. Good for him, I guess.


----------



## riffz (Apr 6, 2011)

Hearing the kid at 2:33 made me want to kill myself.


----------

